# قدرة المكيف



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (27 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو الاجابة عن كيفية معرفة قدرة مكيف الهواء باطنان التبريد حيث ان أغلب بطاقات المكيفات لايوجد بها هذه المعلومة


----------



## العلم حياة (27 أغسطس 2007)

a1h1m1e1d2000 قال:


> ارجو الاجابة عن كيفية معرفة قدرة مكيف الهواء باطنان التبريد حيث ان أغلب بطاقات المكيفات لايوجد بها هذه المعلومة



السلام عليكم
يمكنك قراءاة المعلومات المختومة على الكومبريسور (القدرة - الفولتية - التيار-------الخ)
تقريبا تقريبا كل 1 طن يستهلك 6 أمبير أو كل 1.8hp تقريبا تساوي 1 طن
أرجو رد الخبراء ان كنت مخطئا
تحياتي


----------



## abusimoo (31 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الغزيز 
سوف تجد علي الجهاز قدرة التبريد بالوحدات البريطانية ( btu )كل 12000 وحدة حرارية بريطانية تساوي 1 طن تبريد
ارجو ان اكون قد افدت


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*بص يا باشا قاعده عامه 
1 طن تبريد = 12000و.ح.ب ( Btu) وحده حراريه بريطانيه 
1 حصان = 8000 و.ح.ب ( Btu) وحده حراريه بريطانيه 
يعني 1 طن = 1.5 حصان 
والحصان يستهلك حوالي 4امبير لان الجهاز ال3 حصان بيقرأ علطول حوالي 12 امبير اثناء التشغيل 


:56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :5*


----------



## alileith (5 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك والكلام جميل لكن عندي سؤال 
كم متر مكعب يؤمن طن التبريد الواحد


----------



## البطنان (5 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي 
عمليا وليس نظريا فان الضاغط ونحن نتكلم عن 1 طن يستهلك 6 امبير او اكثر بشيء بسيط جدا ولكن هناك عوامل تؤثر على سحب التيار مثل نوع الضواغط فالقديمة منها تكون مستهلكة للتيار ولكن نلاحظ حاليا الروتر استهلاكه للتيار اقل بكثير كذلك ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو الخارجي وبالتالي ارتفاع درجة حرارة الضاغط ايضا تؤثر .


----------



## فارس الاحساء (10 سبتمبر 2007)

الشركه التي اعمل بها 
يوجد بها وحدات من الصين 
ولا اعلم كم طن هي واليك المعلومات 

unit model :LF32N
cooling capacty: 37.2 kw
air flow:6000m3/h
cooling power:15.1 kw
max current:31.8 A


----------



## العلم حياة (10 سبتمبر 2007)

فارس الاحساء قال:


> الشركه التي اعمل بها
> يوجد بها وحدات من الصين
> ولا اعلم كم طن هي واليك المعلومات
> 
> ...



هذه الوحدات المجمعة سعتها 10 طن 
cooling capacity=37.2 Kw / 3.517= 10 Tons approximatlly


----------



## البطنان (10 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الفاضل كل 3517w=12000btu\h وبالنسبة الى air flow فاعتقد حضرتك كمهندس الموضوع واضح لديك فقط عليك ان تقوم ببعض التحويلات بناءا على ماذكرته لك اعلاه لكي تستنتج كم طن تبريدي سعة الوحدات التي تعمل عليها . وربنا يوفقك


----------



## alileith (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي سؤال ملححححححح 
كم يؤمن ا طن تبريد او 1.5 حصان بالمتر المكعب 
ارجو الاجابة عليه 
مثلا لو كان لديك قاعة 12 *"18 وارتفاع 8 كم طن تبريد ستحتاج


----------



## P990fan (1 أكتوبر 2010)

alileith قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندي سؤال ملححححححح
> كم يؤمن ا طن تبريد او 1.5 حصان بالمتر المكعب
> ...


 
اخي الكريم حسابات المساحات والاحجام حسابات ليست دقيقه ولكن يمكن ان تعطيك فكره مبدئيه عن مقدار التكييف المطلوب.
فمثلا في الخليج (ساتكلم عن المساحه وليس الحجم) نقوم بالحساب حوالي 14 متر مربع للطن (على اعتبار ان الارتفاع 3 متر او اقل).
هنالك عوامل كثيره تؤثر على هذا الرقم وصحته منها نسبة الهواء النقي وعزل الجدران والاسقف والحمل الحراري الداخلي كالحرارة المنبعثه من الاجهزة والاشخاص وغيرها من المتغيرات.


----------

